

Ask HN: Spam email protection apps/SaaS for Linux server? (Free preferred) - brianjking

Hello,<p>I have a CentOS 6.x server running EXIM w&#x2F; SpamAssassin and a few RBLs setup, however, spam is just out of control for incoming email.<p>I&#x27;m using http:&#x2F;&#x2F;spamdrain.net for a few accounts that I have access to, however, it&#x27;s not nearly as effective.<p>Does anyone have any suggestions? Unfortunately migrating to Google Apps isn&#x27;t an option as we do not have the ability to move every email address on the entire domain.<p>Thanks!
======
lazylizard
[http://www.safentrix.com/](http://www.safentrix.com/) -> quite dangerous,
doesnt quarrantine!

[http://mxguarddog.com/](http://mxguarddog.com/)

[http://fakemx.com/](http://fakemx.com/)

[http://www.spamfence.net/](http://www.spamfence.net/)

[https://www.boxbe.com/](https://www.boxbe.com/)

or run your own mxhero, scrollout f1, xeams, baruwa or
[http://spamcheck.sourceforge.net/](http://spamcheck.sourceforge.net/) as
gateway..

